# Hummingbird 787ci - Under $400 at Gander



## J - Rod (Oct 27, 2004)

Went to begin my search for a new GPS/sonar with no intent to buy tonight but left with 787ci for $397 plus tax. It was the last one and seemed to good of price to pass up. 

Anyone use this unit for the big lake and are you satisfied with it? Is the built in map worth anything or should I plan on buying a Navionics card? Does it read well a high speeds, show thermoclines, etc......?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I ran one for a year before I upped to a 797cSI and for a machine W/O side imaging it ROCKS.
for less than 4 B0nez ya did good! REAL good!
:woohoo1:
They started on the market @ $699 when they first came out.
The dual beam can be run in a composite view and the 83 Khz will track your DR weights nicely.

You'll want to spend the money on a Navionics card for sure - no contours on the built in mapping....NICE FIND!


RAS


----------

